# I want to smoke, plz help



## SupervixenSam (Apr 11, 2006)

Okay, so i just got busted with a drunk driving (dui). I must complete an evaluation before my next court date (June 26th).... I was a very heavy smoker (4 blunts or more a day) and I have not been smoking for 30 days now because I thought I was going to my eval. today, I didn't end up going & can only make an appointment on a Tuesday before my next court date. I really want to smoke today, wasn't planning on smoking much since I'm sure it won't take much, but I don't think this is a good idea... considering I've been clean this long, ect.ect. But I will most definatly be going to outpatient treatment asap after my evaluation... I was wondering HOW LONG you think it will stay in my system if I smoke only today like, a few bowls or a joint of just plain old schwag? BTW I am a female and only weight about 100 lbs and am about 5"5 and am 18 yrs old.
please help me out! i really want to smoke before i go to rehab but am not sure if I should risk it
Thanks!!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 11, 2006)

SupervixenSam said:
			
		

> Okay, so i just got busted with a drunk driving (dui). I must complete an evaluation before my next court date (June 26th).... I was a very heavy smoker (4 blunts or more a day) and I have not been smoking for 30 days now because I thought I was going to my eval. today, I didn't end up going & can only make an appointment on a Tuesday before my next court date. I really want to smoke today, wasn't planning on smoking much since I'm sure it won't take much, but I don't think this is a good idea... considering I've been clean this long, ect.ect. But I will most definatly be going to outpatient treatment asap after my evaluation... I was wondering HOW LONG you think it will stay in my system if I smoke only today like, a few bowls or a joint of just plain old schwag? BTW I am a female and only weight about 100 lbs and am about 5"5 and am 18 yrs old.
> please help me out! i really want to smoke before i go to rehab but am not sure if I should risk it
> Thanks!!


*Whats up SupervixenSam. IMO i wouldn't risk the chance. You have been clean this long why bother. Just think it will still be here when you are done. Hope everthing works out for ya. peace*


----------



## Biffdoggie (Apr 11, 2006)

It seems like you should just ride it out, you don't want to make a bad decision on top of another (Driving drunk). Besides, the judge will give ya hell if you fail.


----------



## bigbudz (Apr 11, 2006)

Gotta agree with these guys, if you've went this long without it, I say wait it out. Go to your rehab, get that completely done with and then if you still feel like smokin, then go for it. I promise you pot isn't gonna disappear between now and the time you're done with rehab


----------



## yogi dc (Apr 11, 2006)

well guys i thinking something different. she is going to rehab been their when i wass 17 that wass a long time ago, for MJ. i still think that wass bull shit, anyway, you are going to rehab they are their to "help" you. they alredy think that you have a problem thats why you are going there. if they believe that you could do it on your own they would have just gave you a PO. so i would smoke the hell out of some weed before i went b/c they expect you to have it in your system. then they could do their job of "helping" you. 

the choice is always up to you,b/c its you life. 
good luck 
later girl.


----------



## bigbudz (Apr 11, 2006)

Wow, why encourage someone to get in even more trouble than they're already in? That makes no sense at all. She wants to get out of trouble by going to this rehab, not get into more of it by having pot in her system. That's just my opinion, sure it doesn't matter what I think anyways.


----------



## yogi dc (Apr 11, 2006)

well i the way see it is that she is being forced to go to rehab by the courts. That means that they think that she ahs a problem. if she has a problem let them think that they fixed it. it is also just my opinion and may be not worth much to anyone but me.
 BigbudZ


----------



## bigbudz (Apr 11, 2006)

Well I guess that's why they say, Opinions are like assholes, everyones got one.


----------



## yogi dc (Apr 11, 2006)

bigbudz said:
			
		

> Well I guess that's why they say, Opinions are like assholes, everyones got one.


I fully agree with you.


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 12, 2006)

Go yogi dc Go!! And besides if you're getting a DUI when you're only 17, maybe you "should " go to rehab and get something out of it instead of trying to beat it. Just my "ass****". I mean opinion.  Peace


----------



## SupervixenSam (Apr 13, 2006)

well, i took two decently sized hits off of a metal bowl... let me tell you, i got RIPPED... i'm still planning on going to my EVAL in two weeks from the day i smoked (tuesday)... i think i should be fine... might get a cheap @ home drug test anyways b4 then.... I don't even have to get this thing done until the 26th of June...


----------



## JyDcoo181 (Sep 3, 2006)

green day girl just get the STAT PILL...........its 99% gurantee.....just piss twice b4 u take the test......it last 4 hours of clean piss/blood/saliva........trust i have used it twice, and both times it worked.....get that


----------



## smoke_marijuana420 (Sep 3, 2006)

theres no better soberer than drinking a 2-5 lts of water   i passed my test


----------



## AeroTX (Sep 4, 2006)

how many times must I say, www.passyourdrugtest.com. It works, very well. Everything else I ever tried, I got screwed, it never worked. They don't give 99% If you do it right (follow simple directions it's a sure choice)


----------



## I'm From Da AK (Sep 4, 2006)

Aight this is how i gett it outta my ssystem, eat the pot.  
 just kiddin    after u smoke eat A TON  eat and eat .  and drink alot of water . i did that the weed was outta my system six days later it might have been out before then but thats when i took my test soooo. hope this was help full.


----------



## ITSBUDDAHBUDDY! (Sep 4, 2006)

u ever smoke a black? smoke a black it kinda gets u high i bet u cant smoke 2 blacks on ur own, the first time i smoked 1 i coudlnt finish it and its only $1 but u gotta be 18 were im from so just ask sum1 outside the store to buy u 1 or ask sum1 u no thats atleast 18. itll keep ur mind off pot if u let youself.


----------



## smoke_marijuana420 (Sep 4, 2006)

lmao those things are kife man if ur talken about the black cigarillos


----------



## ITSBUDDAHBUDDY! (Sep 4, 2006)

smoke_marijuana420 said:
			
		

> lmao those things are kife man if ur talken about the black cigarillos


 

well the blacks im talkn bout are cigars about the size of a swisher but its made with a filter type tan looking tube on the end of them so u can take a better hit and the tabacco is black and so is the cigar and they arent kife they are hella tite they make u extremely relaxed and real light headed and slow, i like the feeling alot, i also recomend taking a couple hits off a black if ur tryna spit game at a girl, it calms all of your nerves and its almost impossible to feel the slightest bit of nervousness. it basically gives u a real chilled feeling, i think even more than weed does.


----------



## smoke_marijuana420 (Sep 4, 2006)

yea man i agree i just dont like the taste.. it tastes like christmas r somthing


----------



## ITSBUDDAHBUDDY! (Sep 4, 2006)

smoke_marijuana420 said:
			
		

> yea man i agree i just dont like the taste.. it tastes like christmas r somthing


 
well christmas tastes good to me, lol


----------



## JyDcoo181 (Sep 4, 2006)

turst me, the stat pill is the newest, most reliable drug test passer...it comes in a little bottle, with 5 pills.u take them the day of the test, at least a 3-4 hours b4, then u have to piss atleast 2 times b4 u actually piss/blood/saliva for the real test....u have to only just pee a little the first 2 times, it is just to flush out ur sysytem........99.99999% gurantee, or u get ur money back.....23.47$ gets u clean piss for 4 hours.........and it worked 2 times for me....take it easy


----------



## Stoney Bud (Sep 4, 2006)

ITSBUDDAHBUDDY! said:
			
		

> if ur tryna spit game at a girl, it calms all of your nerves and its almost impossible to feel the slightest bit of nervousness.


 
Ok, I gotta ask. What exactly is a "spit game"?

Sounds kinky.

I might be sorry I asked...


----------



## smoke_marijuana420 (Sep 4, 2006)

That is weird dude


----------



## AeroTX (Sep 4, 2006)

You don't realize that the money part portion helps no one when they NEED to pass the test. www.passyourdrugtest.com gives you those free with their cleanser. You can get the 5 day kit it works for anyone, no matter wieght, heighth. There are staff there you can chat with and they can help you select what would be best for you. They also informed me of all the things that used to work, and why they are no longer effective. I was in the military and the only time I didn't smoke was when I was in any type of training. If they helped me, trust me, they can help you!


----------



## ITSBUDDAHBUDDY! (Sep 6, 2006)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> Ok, I gotta ask. What exactly is a "spit game"?
> 
> Sounds kinky.
> 
> I might be sorry I asked...


 

white people man... "spit game" means to talk or try to get a girl like spit means to talk and game means ur skills in getting a girl


----------



## smoke_marijuana420 (Sep 6, 2006)

...


----------



## AeroTX (Sep 6, 2006)

hey now, don't bash other cultures lingo, you probably say some things that people would laugh at. Keep an open mind. If you don't like it jsut say so, don't be so insensible. Your goal shouldn't be to offend, but just the opposite.


----------



## smoke_marijuana420 (Sep 6, 2006)

I dont know man, I'm white and i dont hear of that stuff lmao.


----------



## Irie (Sep 19, 2006)

In cali if you get a dui you dont get any eval to see if your on drugs or anything.. I guess its different in your city/state.. Make a good decision based on your knowledge of the situation


----------



## AeroTX (Sep 20, 2006)

I am white, too. Well, not according to the US Army, but my skin is white, and I am not "ghetto" I am just observant. Even a fool can catch onto lingo. All it takes is listening.


----------



## lefty (Sep 23, 2006)

how dumb escuse me saying but duh!!!


----------



## dogsummerday (Oct 3, 2006)

Vales suplement.

Costs @ $30-$40 a bottle.  

Order online...ships in 3-4 days.

I've used it probably 10-12 times over the past 5 or so years.

Worked everytime.

Vales recommends abstaining 48hrs B4 the test...I've actually smoked the day [email protected] 24hrs.


----------



## dogsummerday (Oct 3, 2006)

The other option is LEAVE...move to another state...start over...!

imho...the whole probation...treatment thing is a trap...mess up once...they got ya...gonna have you, your money and pretty much your life.



Edited because of cussing by Stoney Bud.


----------



## krotch (Mar 23, 2007)

I think i failed a drug test for a job once, they called me (probably about my test results, i didnt answer) and then never called again. I didnt want the job anyway so i never followed up, but i smoke a week from the test and did no special detox prepping. so, prolly failed : )


----------



## SirTokesAlot (Apr 4, 2007)

when i spit game at a ho, i just hack a dart. It does that trick


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Aug 8, 2008)

if you smoked 4 blunts a day (7-9 grm)then there is little chance you'll be clean for the eval after 30 days. it took me 90 days to clean out for pre trial.they tested me every 2 weeks and i was cool as long as the levels were dropping.hope that tells you something


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Aug 8, 2008)

SirTokesAlot said:
			
		

> when i spit game at a ho, i just hack a dart. It does that trick


 double you tee eff ??????????


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Aug 8, 2008)

damit !!!!!!!!!! another old peetard thread


----------



## ChatNoir (Aug 8, 2008)

Better safe than sorry.


----------



## KBA in CT (Aug 19, 2008)

Just wait you'll be glad you did


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 19, 2008)

Old thread guys.


----------



## Dub_j (Aug 19, 2008)

ITS FROM 2006! im sure its done with now..


----------



## Tater (Aug 19, 2008)

Lol I love threads from the grave.

They tried to make me go to rehab and I said no no no!

Did you know that in Alberta the average drunk driver can drive over 1000 times while impaired and not get caught.  They figure between the hours of 10pm and 3am like 70 percent of the vehicles on the road are being piloted by people that are impaired.  Lol so awesome.


----------

